# Natural Balance?



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

The breeder (a good friend of mine) was feeding the puppies Natural Balance and I did not take my puppy home until he was 11 weeks, so I stuck with it. I came to find out that my uncle (one of the biggest dog lovers whose opinion on animals I respect very much) has been feeding his english setters natural balance for years, and had only very recently convinced my parents to switch to it as well. If this is a repeat thread I apologize, I am very new to all this. When I was growing up, dog food was dog food...I just wanted to get a good variety of feedback on this particular brand. While I am not opposed to switching to other brands of dog food, this thread is specifically for NB feedback. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I fed Natural Balance LID for a while with great results!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have one of my dogs on the Venison/Sweet Potato LID kibble and she's doing really well on it. My puppy can't eat it, though; it makes him smell strongly of a wild animal. Of course, that only applies to the venison formula.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I have one of my dogs on the Venison/Sweet Potato LID kibble and she's doing really well on it. My puppy can't eat it, though; it makes him smell strongly of a wild animal. Of course, that only applies to the venison formula.


Hahaha. Duly noted on the venison. We're just finishing a bag of chicken/lamb/rice ultra and I'm mixing in a new bag of a sweet potato and fish. We are also giving him pedigree puppy kibble but I think I will probably ween him off the pedigree and stick to Natural balance. He is not EXTREMELY food driven at this point, never ever finishes his bowl of food in one trip to the bowl, but he seems to enjoy the food well enough.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i feed natural balance as well. i need an LID food, so i also use the venison and sweet potato mix. that's what the royal canin the vet wanted him on for life was composed of, except it was like $70 for a 16 lb. bag. no thanks. got super excited when i found the natural balance and have used it ever since.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I feed Bear Natural Balance Bison and Sweet Potato LID. I tried switching to what I thought was a better quality food (Orijen and Acana) but Bear didn't do well on it.
I went back to Natural Balance and I will stick with it.
His coat is really nice and shiny and he looks great.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I feed Nat Bal Venison and couldn't love it more, other than the pricetag. I have two dogs on it. Excellent poops and coats. Really good food for them.


----------



## GSDGIRLS (Jan 7, 2002)

i feed the NB Synergy Ultra and the nb bear treats.great food and good poops !


----------

